# Hemet Double



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Who's in? Heard it's a pretty dull course, but a good flat double. Although if the winds keep up the way they were this afternoon, it could get ugly.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Well see  

I'm planning on leaving Pasadena at 2:30AM for a 4:30AM start. Good Times!

I'll be on a silver and black carbon Lemond and a Hammer jersey. Problem is it will be dark for like...forever.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm out for the century. 

too much to do this weekend.......the parents are flying into palm desert next weekend so i've got to get stuff done.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a safe ride tomorrow you guys! Hope it isn't too windy out there. I'll see you guys next week. 
My first double for this year isn't happening til June for the Grand Tour Highland double.
As for tomorrow, I'm staying local and doing the Montrose ride.
And also good luck to those who're doing the Mulholland Challenge century and double century tomorrow!....yikes!....


----------

